# Mask Stand?



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

I have a few masks I want to have on a stand type thing. mainly because I dont want them damaged in storage so Im keeping them indoors but if they are to be indoors, I want them upright. 

I have a few of the bobble head style foam masks, they are oversized, so the issue Im having is height on the wighead form. I also have some oversized latex masks like the Underworld werewolf mask, it has a huge radius for the neck and I dont want it falling over from the neck weight. 

From my research, people have used some kind of dowel system with stands bought at craft stores. The issue Im troubled with is the weighting for the base, i dont know how to get the base heavy.

Im trying to make at least 3-4 in varying heights but mostly so they are suspended above the stand (not touching). 2 for the bobble masks and 1 for the oversized mask. 

I dont have alot of money so doing this as cheaply as possible is important. Im not worried about the look of the bases, just functional. They will be displayed on top of my armour, so the bases wont really be visible anyway.


----------



## Diabolik (Apr 10, 2006)

kittyvibe, 

If you are using foam wig heads, they will typically accept 1/2" PVC pipe in the bottom. To keep it upright, you could use one of our Universal Mounting Bases attached to a board, plywood, whatever. They are set up for 1 inch PVC, but can easily be adapted to the 1/2" pipe with a bushing. PVC is cheap, tough, and would be very easy to adjust for any height you needed. Just a thought. 
Universal Mounting Base
D.


----------



## Diabolik (Apr 10, 2006)

Something like this ?


----------



## LAKE OF THE DEAD (Apr 15, 2009)

i make mine for free out of cardboard its easy


----------



## LAKE OF THE DEAD (Apr 15, 2009)




----------



## LAKE OF THE DEAD (Apr 15, 2009)

it is very strong and sturdy the mask you see is very large and heavy use a straight blade to cut the box to size of the mask


----------



## LAKE OF THE DEAD (Apr 15, 2009)

does this count as my first how to


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

thanks for the ideas Diabolik and LOTD. The base fitting in the pic from Diabolik looks like it might work, then Id have to nail it to a heavy wooden support. Id imagine that would be a thick piece of wood. 

LOTD's idea is genius, and while it wont work for my bobble heads since it needs to strap tightly on the wighead Im thinking I can do a mix of the 2 ideas from you guys. 

Get those base fittings and attach to heavy wood in the X shape. I could add weights of something if the mask tilts too much still forward, since Im not sure how big of an X I can fit on top of my armour with 3-4 masks up there.


----------



## Diabolik (Apr 10, 2006)

If you used a thinner flat piece of wood like plywood or MDF (maybe closer to the size of the top of your armoire) you could arrange the "stands" in any formation you needed on that surface. I think a slab of MDF will more than be enough weight for you. besides that, if you have a common base, no need to worry about knocking the others over if you go to move one from there.  

Also if you mount the bases more towards the back of your platform, it will be a lot less likely to tip. That is pretty much the same setup I use on the Grave Grabber kits and it keeps them pretty well planted even with the arms extended.


----------



## deathstaste (Mar 17, 2010)

*gotta make*

gotta make me some of these smart and thrifty solution


----------



## Holloween (May 10, 2011)

Anyone know where you can buy styrofoam heads in bulk for cheapo $$$?


----------



## chop shop (Oct 31, 2010)

2 liter soda pop bottles also work great. Just fill about 1/2 way with water to add weight, stuff a little newspaper into the mask and slip it over the bottle. You can push it all the way down and hide the bottle if you want as well.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

these ideas are all awesome, but I need something that will be able to withstand a tight strap to hold the masks up. I want to stand the bobble head style masks and its a tight wide band than goes around your head. The foam heads will have to do the trick, just mounting to the base like was mentioned sounds like the way to go. 

As far as bulk foam heads, I saw a few listings on ebay in the mannequin section. I had the pick of the litter at this one yardsale, they were $2 each and there was alot.


----------



## CROGLINVAMPIRE (Sep 21, 2006)

This is what I have done and it works GREAT...foam mannikin head placed on a toilet plunger from the dollar tree store. cheap...it'll last forever


----------



## CROGLINVAMPIRE (Sep 21, 2006)

Sorry, stopped early...you can screw the base down or whatever....lots o' options with that...


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

Ooooo I love that idea! Think Ill be going with the plunger idea, lol.


----------

